# Visa For Automotive Technician



## holyevil_oni (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi there,

I wan to know whether I have to get a jobs 1st then only apply for visa or I need to apply visa 1st then get a jobs?

I was told that I only can be apply for Independent Skill Work visa for my working industry?

Please advice


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

holyevil_oni said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I wan to know whether I have to get a jobs 1st then only apply for visa or I need to apply visa 1st then get a jobs?
> 
> ...


Work in Australia

For 457, you need to have an employer that want to sponsor you. 
For 189 and 190, you can apply for the visa without a job.

See whether your occupation is on one of the lists:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/sol.pdf
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/csol.pdf


----------

